# MacBook & Car Power Adapter



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Anyone safely running their MacBook/Pro in their vehicle when traveling? I have a 100 watt inverter by Vector. Not sure if I will be risking any of the electronics in my new MacBook coming. There is no surge protection that I know of. Probably best not to plug in the MacBook before starting. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Your inverter is likely rated at a peak 100W for so many seconds with a continuous power draw rating of around 60% that. Read the instructions and specifications carefully.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I never like driving with anything over a few pounds in the car that isn't buckled down. If you stop short, soft projectiles are better than polycarbonate ones.

That said, why not just run off the battery? How long a trip is it?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

60 hours one way- that's 120 driving hours, believe it or not. Thirty-two of those hours is on gravel road. The other 88 is a piece of cake
dona83- do you know what the MacBook requires?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> 60 hours one way- that's 120 driving hours, believe it or not. Thirty-two of those hours is on gravel road. The other 88 is a piece of cake
> dona83- do you know what the MacBook requires?


The MacBook is a 60 watt maximum draw. Also, the power adapter will act as a surge protector, to some degree, as will the battery. I've used my iBook in a car with an inverter before, no issues.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You said MacBook Pro?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dona83 said:


> You said MacBook Pro?


He did, but he ordered a MacBook .


A MacBook Pro has a maximum draw of 85 watts.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No, just the MacBook. I slashed the Pro in there at the beginning to refer to both. Fot the record, John, you can refer to me as "he". No offense.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> No, just the MacBook. I slashed the Pro in there at the beginning to refer to both. Fot the record, John, you can refer to me as "he". No offense.


My apologies. Posts edited.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

You got one of the "he's" John.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

How is this for a solution?

Kensington magsafe AC/DC auto / airline power adapter charger

I am wondering if using this adapter would void the AppleCare warranty, or, even using my inverter for that matter.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> How is this for a solution?
> 
> Kensington magsafe AC/DC auto / airline power adapter charger
> 
> I am wondering if using this adapter would void the AppleCare warranty, or, even using my inverter for that matter.


Merely using the adapter shouldn't void the warranty, and using an inverter certainly shouldn't. Perhaps Lars could give a more concrete answer.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

csonni said:


> Anyone safely running their MacBook/Pro in their vehicle when traveling? I have a 100 watt inverter by Vector. Not sure if I will be risking any of the electronics in my new MacBook coming. There is no surge protection that I know of. Probably best not to plug in the MacBook before starting. Any words of wisdom?


Your nominally 100 watt unit is marginally adequate and cannot harm your computer. Unless you are going 60 hours non-stop, you likely will stop at places where you can recharge...?? Or you could install a 3000w inverter and toss a microwave in the back seat.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

What do you know. I just realized I have a Motormaster Eliminator 400w inverter which I can use. It's quite a bit bulkier than my portable Vector unit, but I would imagine the Eliminator would do much better. It also has 2 receptacles.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The problem with invertors is that they may not have a replaceable fuse. With a MacBook, a 100W inverter should be fine. I would go no less than 150W for a MacBook Pro. Inverters are getting pretty cheap now, I got a 150W with USB charging port for my brother for Christmas for $30 on sale.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I was just reading the owner's manual for the 100 watt inverter. It states that, with the engine running, the 100 watts output can be continuous for up to 30 minutes. After that, what would one expect to happen when going longer than 30 minutes? With the Eliminator, there doesn't seem to be any limit of time, other than the drain of the car battery were the engine not running.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I also read this in a review:
"This model is advertised as having a "modified sine wave" which seems to imply that it's not a perfect sine wave pattern but close enough, however there is nothing modified about this sine wave, it is in fact "square wave" which is not easy on some electronic devices."
I am now wondering whether I really want to run my newly purchased MacBook off of this inverter. Does anyone have the real lowdown on using inverters with sensitive computer electronics?


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm following this thread with great interest. I'm travelling somewhere I've never been next weekend, and I'm considering getting Streets & Trips w. the USB GPS adapter and running my MacBook or HP Pavillion off an inverter. I'd like to see where this goes.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

I am also really interested in this thread.. im going camping in august and would like to take my (soon to be mine) Macbook for uploading of photos while im out bush...


----------

